# question sur Automator



## davdenice (25 Avril 2007)

Hello  

Donc voilà mon problème : j'ai crée un petit script Automator qui me permet d'enregistrer la page d'un site au format HTML. Mais voilà, je voudrais enregistrer cette page au format PDF, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour que cela se fasse automatiquement :rose: 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## davdenice (27 Avril 2007)

Personne ne s'en sert ?   Je suis sur le mauvais topic ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Avril 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Donc voilà mon problème : j'ai crée un petit script Automator qui me permet d'enregistrer la page d'un site au format HTML. Mais voilà, je voudrais enregistrer cette page au format PDF, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour que cela se fasse automatiquement :rose:
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.



Bonjour

Si cela peut te donner une idée pour ton script:

http://bbs.applescript.net/viewtopic.php?id=13338

@+


----------



## davdenice (27 Avril 2007)

Merci à toi  , mais je n'y comprend rien


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Avril 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Merci &#224; toi  , mais je n'y comprend rien



Bonjour

Pour copier une page compl&#232;te dans Safari en texte PDF et qui marche chez moi en mode simple.

Si ta page de Safari est ouverte, un clic sur le script ci-dessous t'ouvre la fen&#234;tre d'impression, s&#233;lectionner le bouton PDF et modifier si besoin le nom du futur fichier.

Sur le bureau tu as alors un fichier PDF de la fen&#234;tre ouverte.

Ce code est pris sur l'adresse de mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent post.


```
-- Active Safari pour &#234;tre au premier plan
tell application "Safari" to activate
-- Active "System Events" pour la commande P
tell application "System Events"
	tell process "Safari" -- Safari en fonction
		-- Barre des menus/Fichier/Imprimer en automatique
		-- Ouvre la fen&#234;tre pour imprimer, choisir PDF
		keystroke "p" using command down
		-- Imprime dans un fichier texte tout ce qui se trouve de haut en bas dans la fen&#234;tre de Safari en plusieurs pages si necessaire
		every UI element
	end tell
end tell
```

Copier ce code dans &#201;diteur de scripts et le compiler en Application pour avoir une version PPC, si tu utilise un Mac avec processeur intel, compress&#233; en Progiciel en feras une application UB.

Je sais, tu va me dire que tu veut que cela soit enti&#232;rement automatique, ce script te permetras d'avoir tes fichiers PDF en attendant une bonne r&#233;ponse &#224; ta question.

PS: Je suis nul avec Automator (jamais utilis&#233 c'est quoi ceci:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/downloadurlsaspdfs.html

@+


----------



## davdenice (27 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup , c'est tout à fait ce que je voulais    

Par contre, je l'installe, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver cette application nulle part   :rose:


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Avril 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Merci beaucoup , c'est tout &#224; fait ce que je voulais
> 
> Par contre, je l'installe, mais je n'arrive pas &#224; retrouver cette application nulle part   :rose:



Bonjour

Je pr&#233;sume que c'est le fichier de l'URL que tu cherche ou il se trouve sur ton DD.

Chez moi: Volume d&#233;marrage/Biblioth&#232;que/Automator/Download URLs as PDFs.action

Tu as aussi des actions Atomator dans la biblioth&#232;qe de ta session.

@+


----------



## cvs (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous

j'ai presque le même souci a 2 détails près je souhaite coller mon code html dans un fichier txt et ce code se trouve dans une frame de ma page

comment faire

merci

ps : je suis encore sous 10.3.9 donc avec apple script mais bon cela ne change rien


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Mai 2007)

cvs a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> j'ai presque le même souci a 2 détails près je souhaite coller mon code html dans un fichier txt et ce code se trouve dans une frame de ma page
> 
> ...


met l'adresse de la frame directement... c'est de la mer*e les frames, pour &#231;a et plein d'autres choses* 


* accessibilit&#233;, r&#233;f&#233;rencement, vieux navigateur ou en mode texte...


----------

